# Snow Plow Videos



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Showing My 7740 Ford in Action pulling a dock out 
Day before the blizzard 2-25-13 The blizzard hit the night of the 25th 
Did not get any pics/videos during the Blizzard was to busy to take the time I guess


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a Video From the inside of the 7740


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here a little clip of my F350 9.2 Boss at the DQ cleaning up are first 10'' snow fall I shot this as I was writing stuff down After I got done with Hardee's Lot


----------

